# double dose of Hep B vaccine



## Colliemom (Mar 29, 2011)

We sometimes have to bill for providing a double dose of the Hep B vaccine.  So we bill 90746 with 2 units.  United is not paying for the second unit.  It seems we can bill for the 2 doses, but according to United, what we need to to do is bill the 90746 twice with a modifier on the second code, instead of doubling the units.  This doesn't sound correct to me, as modifier 51 specifically states that it would not be used for multiple vaccines.  Is there another modifier we should be using?  Anyone else running into this problem?


----------



## Colliemom (Apr 22, 2011)

Has anyone had this issue come up in their practice?


----------



## catie (Nov 12, 2011)

did you try billing as two separate line items.  One would not have a modifier.  Then the second with modifier -GD?


----------

